# Anyone use Myoplex?



## ChrisROCK (Jan 4, 2005)

a buddy of mine was telling me he uses this.  I guess it's an all-in-one type of supp?  Any thoughts on it?  Good, bad or indifferent?

thx


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 4, 2005)

I used it,I like it.I love their choclate lovers pack....Broke da mout!
The tropical flavors are cool too except orange jubilee,I drank that one time...all I had was a bottle of water that was in the car allday,it was hot,tasted like crap!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 4, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> a buddy of mine was telling me he uses this.  I guess it's an all-in-one type of supp?  Any thoughts on it?  Good, bad or indifferent?
> 
> thx




I'm not sure what you mean by "..all in one.." ?  The Myoplex I've seen is most commonly used as a meal replacement although I do believe they do make protein shakes as well.  I've used the Chocolate (pre-mixed) meal replacement shakes on occasion and I enjoy them.  If you decide to go with Myoplex be sure to shop around.  It can be a bit pricey depending on your source.


----------



## sawastea (Jan 4, 2005)

The only one worth a damn is the Myoplex Deluxe. The others are packed with maltodextrin and inferior ingredients.


----------



## wannagetbig2001 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just bought the MYPLEX Deluxe (38 pack) I hope its worth it - at 53gms of protein,  only 28gms of carbs aond only 340 calories it should be real good!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2005)

I used to use Myoplex with good results--but man, is it expensive compared to other adequate protein.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

Myoplex is overpriced as hell. $115 for 42 individual packets? Just buy good old ON and if you need to take a serving with you, drop it in a shaker cup and add water when needed. I just saved you $100, i take paypal...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 4, 2005)

I use protein and glutamine separately myself... i had no intention of using myoplex, i was just inquiring for my friend who apparently is wasting his money.  I buy 10 pounders of whey....45 bones... cant beat it!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I guess it's an all-in-one type of supp?  Any thoughts on it?  Good, bad or indifferent?



It is an MRP, and very expensive. I use it only because I get it free.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is an MRP, and very expensive. I use it only because I get it free.


 how about you share the wealth prince...


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 4, 2005)

i've used it when I was just starting to lift weights, my buddy told me about it, and I was a sucker for believing it would do anything for me but empty my wallet. Its way overpriced, just get some ON whey.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 4, 2005)

Is good stuff, but yes, too expensive.

But since I work in a Nutritional Company, I get'em very cheap!!!
 

Myoplex Original 42 servings for 60 bucks!!! That's a good deal.


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is an MRP, and very expensive. I use it only because I get it free.


Hey Rob, in all seriousness, you should really consider making an MRP.


----------



## brokeass122 (Jan 4, 2005)

pro lab lean mass matrix imo is a far superior product and you can shake it i always had to blend that nasty  myoplex crap cin-oatmeal is the best flavor


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is an MRP, and very expensive. I use it only because I get it free.


Well hook a sista up ole buddy


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

I like the 

-AdvantEdge Carb Control Ready-to-Drinks, chocolate fudge, $47.94 - 24 servings
-AdvantEdge Complete Nutrition Chewy Bars, chocolate caramel, $42.84 per box
-Myoplex Ready-to-Drinks, chocolate fudge

Yes, quite expensive but I'm so picky these are the only one's I like 

I do like Isopure in the chocolate.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Rob, in all seriousness, you should really consider making an MRP.



maybe later on down the line, problem is the amount of competition with a product like that.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe later on down the line, problem is the amount of competition with a product like that.


True, but anyone of us that knows you and your accomplishments would buy yours... I know I would!


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe later on down the line, problem is the amount of competition with a product like that.


But at the same time - there arent many companies that produce a really good MRP for a decent price. So I imagine it wouldtn be that tough. You know we woudl all support you.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

very true, but because flavoring is so critical it would not be easy to make; one of the reasons I decided to put Maximum Pump in tablet form


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> very true, but because flavoring is so critical it would not be easy to make; one of the reasons I decided to put Maximum Pump in tablet form


I could be a taste tester for ya if you ever decide to go that route, just let me know.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> very true, but because flavoring is so critical it would not be easy to make; one of the reasons I decided to put Maximum Pump in tablet form


What about your very own EC???


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> What about your very own EC???



EC?


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> EC?


Ephedrine/Caffiene stack maybe? Ya know, for people with both bronchial problems and drowsiness problems at once.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

I will probably do a "fat burner" type product but *not* with Ephedrine in it.


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I will probably do a "fat burner" type product but *not* with Ephedrine in it.


What are your plans for it? Any way of speaking generally without giving away the secret IML formula?


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 7, 2011)

i have myoplex orignal n strawberry   flavor        one of mine friend told me     drink it after   gym    . ?            can anyone guide me ?     and also it mention that 1 pack for 1 day and drink it with  a silk milk ?


----------

